# Want to get into Nigerian Dwarf goats...



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I have an unregistered buck and 3 unregistered does.. Can I get them registered without their parents being registered ect. I really want to get into showing and breeding... The does aren't a big deal but I really wanted to get my buck registered and maybe purchase a few more does that are registered. I'm in northern CA and I don't know if there are shows around here or anything. I really want to get into them more and maybe do some showing. I'm new to Nigerian Dwarf goats and I would like a knowledgeable person who shows and raises registered Nigerians to answer this please


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If their parents are unregistered, then you can't register them. If their parents are registered, then you would have to get a bill of sale and a filled out registration form from the owner of the parents.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

okay thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - ksavagno is partially correct.

You can NOT register them with AGS / ADGA - HOWEVER, you can register them with the National Miniature Goat Association and the International Dairy Goat Registry as foundation animals.

With that said - I would check and see if there is even a market for these "type" of registered goats - as most do not want them. They want unregistered, cheaper, homesteading, pet goats or they want Registered AGS and/or ADGA goats. In eastern washington there was / is a lady that does the IDGR and does fine- but you must weight the costs and the demand.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

IDGR

http://goat-idgr.com/

nmga

www.nmga.net


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Allison is right on. :thumb:


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Thankyou! I'm getting my membership for NMGA today and going to start registering my goats!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

kelebek said:


> Ok - ksavagno is partially correct.
> 
> You can NOT register them with AGS / ADGA - HOWEVER, you can register them with the National Miniature Goat Association and the International Dairy Goat Registry as foundation animals.
> 
> With that said - I would check and see if there is even a market for these "type" of registered goats - as most do not want them. They want unregistered, cheaper, homesteading, pet goats or they want Registered AGS and/or ADGA goats. In eastern washington there was / is a lady that does the IDGR and does fine- but you must weight the costs and the demand.


Thanks for this information! I did not know that!! Are these two registries widely recognized and which is the better of the two in your opinion?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Wait, so even though my doe is nigerian75 nubian 25% I can register her through those registries??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no those other two registries are not widely known or recognized. and no matter how far you go with them the kids would never be able to be registered with AGS or ADGA so you need to make sure buyers are aware. 

I dont know if there are many/any shows for IDGR or NMGA


----------



## Ozark Lady (Sep 13, 2011)

You could always simply buy goats for showing, and keep these as pets, or sell these, after you have other goats to love on.
I would love to have Nigerian Dwarfs to cross with my LaMancha and get some mini-manchas. 
And the last I heard, LaManchas are still open on the registry thing.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Wait, so even though my doe is nigerian75 nubian 25% I can register her through those registries??


You can register with nmga if your goats meet the requirements which mine do. They don't have many shows though


----------

